# please help... no one is answering my thread



## clogan741 (Sep 26, 2013)

I have a cockateil who won't stop squawking and to be honest I have just about had it. I have done my research and have tried several things and he just won't stop. I can't even figure out what he is unhappy with that's making him do it. I can't even be in the same room with him anymore. Please help


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

clogan741 said:


> I have a cockateil who won't stop squawking and to be honest I have just about had it. I have done my research and have tried several things and he just won't stop. I can't even figure out what he is unhappy with that's making him do it. I can't even be in the same room with him anymore. Please help


Cockatiels make all sorts of sounds, he might be calling for a lost flock mate. Or he might be asking for your attention. Its when they're quiet and fluffed up at the bottom of the cage that you have to worry. Males are especially vocal in the morning and will sing to attract a mate and sometimes its inconvenient and annoying. If this is some trouble, you might reconsider having a pet bird.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

How old is he? How long have you had him? Was he with a mate when you got him? How big is your cage? Is he in the cage or allowed free flight time? Is he clipped? Is he tame?


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

He is probably flock calling. Do you let him out of the cage?


----------



## clogan741 (Sep 26, 2013)

He is about 2 years and we have had him for about 2 months. He is out of his cage almost all day. The longest amount is 8 hrs, 2 days a week. When we first got him we would chat and whistle all the time. He can even say pretty bird. Then about 3 weeks ago he started this. If I talk too him he squawks louder, if I bring him nxt to me he still does it. The other weird thing is he doesn't do it at night. About 3 or 4 o'clock he stops


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

So what have you tried?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I have two thoughts: one, has anything changed in the house or with you (new hair cut, etc.) that could be stressing him out? or two, he may be hormonal. You can try longer night treatments with him. Also when my tiel was super hormonal, I bought a product called herb salad that seemed to help.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

He may have an underlying health issue that needs attending to and he is letting you know. Just a thought, I'm not really sure.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

My thought is also that he may be hormonal. In which case, he would benefit from longer nights. For example, cover him about 7pm and uncover him at about 8am. Something like that. My male, when he gets hormonal, he tends to "yell". LOL For no reason, that is.


----------



## clogan741 (Sep 26, 2013)

Tequilagirl said:


> So what have you tried?


I have tried new toys, spending time at his cage talking, moving him from cage, I took his mirror out. I did try moving his cage but it was only one day because he was still doing it.


----------



## clogan741 (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm wondering if I should move him out of the main stream of the house. He is in the living room and we have to pass him everytime we come in or leave. I could move him to another location but its kinda the other end of the livi g room


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Could he be calling the birds outside? Wondering what happens between 10 and 16 to make him so hyperactive. Do you play music at home during the day? tv on?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Being hormonal can cause it...http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330 this thread contains hormone control techniques. Try the long nights, it takes about two weeks for it to fully take effect.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I find that males tend to do this, and yes it incredibly annoying. It can be very loud and shrill, right? The long nights sound like a good start, that does make sense. Maybe try that for a few weeks. I find that females do not tend to flock call or scream. I'm sure they do at times, but the males seem to be so vocal.


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

I put my birds to bed at 5 pm in the winter and uncover them at 8 or 9 am and in the summer I put them to bed at 8 pm this seams to work for me so far.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

I was going to suggest trying hormonal treatment too. Try shorter daylight hours etc. Also, don't give him attention when he's screaming like that. If you go runnin to him he's going to know he can get his own way


----------



## lynzross (Apr 28, 2012)

My tiels have been grumpy for no reason for the past few weeks and it's been extremely frustrating (and loud) someone suggested to me that it was the change in the seasons and the fact that the central heating is on, coupled with the fact that their flying space is reduced because doors are shut to keep the heat in, makes sense I think. I would go with longer sleeps and lots of entertainment when he's out of the cage (maybe some earplugs xx) Good luck and I hope he settles


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

one of my males flock calls and I despise it. it's so shrill and it hurts my ears. I have no idea how to stop it, it's very difficult. Make sure he has lots of toys and daily attention. Usually birds that do this tend to continue the behavior unfortunately.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

I agree with what everyone has said, and I also wanted to say that I commend you for all of the effort you've put in thus far.

I bet it's hormones too, and I'd try what everyone else is suggesting. Hormone control is fairly easy to accomplish. Good luck


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Reading over this thread... I have two screamers, one male and one female (and actually just posted a thread of my own about this) and they yell for a really weird variety of reasons. Here's what I've learned (and I'm continuing to learn to differentiate between all the different screams even though they sound the same)

-- They want to be moved. My two tiels do not like to fly because the rooms in our apartment are pretty small and my instinct is that they do not think they could get enough "air." (Rightfully so. They'd crash into things.) So sometimes if they want to be returned to their cage they will scream so that I'll come and get them.

-- They are bored. I think sometimes they were being loud because they had nothing better to do. Getting our tiels a playgym helped TONS!! (And as a side note, if your tiel has a mirror, consider taking it away from him...I learned here from some very helpful members of the forum that mirrors can lead to very very bad behavior in male tiels.)

-- They have gotten startled, take off in a brief panic flight, and are separated from one another and scream because they can't find each other (this is the case in which I think the screams are flock calling, but my male tiel also has a wolf whistle flock call)

-- They are tired. Sometimes I'll cover their cage earlier than usual if they are screaming in the evening. They also get 12 hours of sleep every night.

-- They hear wild birds outside. This only happens in the summer.

We tried the "ignore them if they scream" thing and just FYI it did NOT help. Our neighbors can hear the birds when they are loud, and just letting them "get it out of their system" was only bringing us noise complaints!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Caterpillar: I think you are well on your way with your birds--focusing on observing why they are doing what they do. It sounds like your powers of observation are very good.


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

dianne said:


> Caterpillar: I think you are well on your way with your birds--focusing on observing why they are doing what they do. It sounds like your powers of observation are very good.


Aww thanks. I've learned this as a cat lover -- so many people think cats just do obnoxious things "because they can," and negative opinions of cats are one of the reasons why there are so many sweet rescue kittens in desperate need of homes. 

But it really applies to all pets...ok maybe not fish, I think they just swim around.


----------

